# 4 Word Story Game



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

OK, I will start with.....

*It was a dark....*


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

black bug that crawled...


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

to our world from


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

a place that can


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

only be seen by


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

a person with depersonalization.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

If he is looking


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

straight in your eyes


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

you instantly turn gay!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

However, if you suck


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

on the bug, you


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

you get this overwhelming


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

feeling of being the


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

only person who can


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

put an end to


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

the illusion we call


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

pineapple-upside-down cake.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL

*That was random Layla*


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

, yes it was a


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

bit worrying are you


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

right in the head? (lol)


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

or are you just


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

"yankee doodly do" kinda


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

UGhh you've so spoilt the story...from now on meta-analysis should be put underneath the story in the colour of pink! 
I was really getting into that...


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

singing crazy person. Perhaps

Sorry! It seemed like the thing to say at the time..


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

you ate something which


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

turned your hair blue?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

resulting in a frightening


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

stage of the shits


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

which led to depersonalization?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

*and afterwards house fumergation..*


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

in a vain attempt


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

to remove the intense


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

stomach pain you have


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

without any pharmaceutical medication.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Do a barrel roll


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

*down a long hill*


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

until you hit a


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

a really gorgious bloke

is there a theme here Rozanne ,you want to whack my heart in the other story[5 word story] and make me bump into somthing kiiling myself rolling down a hill in this one:lol: ...........oh shit you killed spirit again[south park]


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

with a luminous pair


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

of rose tinted glasses


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

that strangely had one


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

saddle so it caused


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

him to appear like


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

a punk ass bitch


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

who didnt love himself


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

because when he looked


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

In the mirror,he


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

he saw a donkey


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

*he meant wonkey...image...*

lol...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

(lol) of his self confidence

(This four word story is really getting my imagination running!)


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

He smiled at himself...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Then winked cos he


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

got a nervous twich


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

(lol excellent)

Cos he saw how


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

naughty I was..and


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

became confused but wanted


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

*to understand how I *


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

was able to make


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

the dream become real


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

ly wet and sticky. (lol)


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

lol........*and very pleasurable ,so.*


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

(heh)

Little mary had a...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

who the fuck is mary...

*a hard task ahead*


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

> Little mary had a "Lamb"


(Oups I meant: Mary Had a Little.... lol I just loovvvveee being dysexic!)

Erm... what happens now? *Pulls the paper outta the typer and crushes it up*

Try again!

*Hey diddle diddle, the*


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

darren was a fiddler...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Who pluck the string


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

*and married a ridler*


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

who confused him because


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

his brain was nearly


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

a fully formed antelope.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: perfect

He tried unconvincingly to


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

pick warts off his


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

(And I though I was "wrong"... carry on... I'm not adding to this part)


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

*hairy man boobs ...and*


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

(fuck off... lol)

ate them with some


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

apple butter that he


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

recieved from a lovely


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Saint, wandering through the


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

frozen forest of peace


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

A hobgoblin jumped out


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

and said what'up mofo?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

and it bit him


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

while Darren stabbed the


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Tip of his delicate


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

frostbitten nose into the
:?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

the side of an


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

angry ninja hamster whom


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

was laying dead by the


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

cat with only three legs


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

The cat should have


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

purchased another leg at


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Walmart, or if British..


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Tesco (of course... although I like morrisons meself) because it's the


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

worst place on earth.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

What starts with the


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

letter Z will eventually die.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

and reform into something


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

which uses msn because (i'm bored to death! Get on it please!!! =D)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

helicopters don't go home.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Rozanne talks out of


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

sync with existential fury.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

It's a way of


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

*proving that we are*

D why didnt u just send me a message saying that...in a bit tied up..i cant be in several places all at once..only omniciently...but then I am for I have one voice...whoever i talk to ..but youre not ready to hear it..you just wanna have sex....im considering celebacy..is that funny enough?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

*imperfect. Which is a *

I do not have high expectations of you, although I do like you to be around... yet I understand you can only use your parents computer when you're around theirs. You're abit tied up? I beg your pardon... If I had known I wouldn't have bugged you. Just want to have sex? what do I gain from "just" having sex? I've only slept a limited time with women because I don't tend to get anything out of it... the most I want/need is a cuddle. The confidence side of me (my mask) speaks of sex etc alot... because the mask is that of my brother... i've taken his personaity because it works... it make me confident. Although he tends to be a bit of an ass whole... all in all I still love him. Well how about trying celebacy around me? That would be a test and an half for ya.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

boring subject, so lets


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

knock Greg's head off...  :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Greg picked his head


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

off the roof where


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

it lay feeling disconnected


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

he threw it at

Darren you wernt bugging me at all.Im flattered that you njoy speaking to me.Okays now I get to know the real you .


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Rozanne's head, which was


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

a barrel of apples

I gotta remove my mask from time to time... i'm so used to wearing it... most time I forget i'm wearing it till i've upset some one i care about... although if I upset people I don't respect... I secure my mask with my left hand. It would be an honour for me to show you the real me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

, the irony was she


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

didn't know what happened.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Because she was stoned


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

to fook! She has


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

got a potnoodle habit


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Spirit said:


> got a potnoodle habit


that is actually spot on..how did you know?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

which is the only


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Rozanne said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > got a potnoodle habit
> ...


Because you're totally soul mates  :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

food in the jungle


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

of lurve. Her independance...


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

made it hard for


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

her to love anybody


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

who couldn't provide her


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

with curry flavor potnoodles


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

, she was totally obsessed


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

with microchips too, curried...


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

banana's was also a


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

device used for masturbation


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

of mental stratispheres


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

and mind fuks,stimulating


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

existential neurons unto death.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

of the self illusion


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

of course! Her sanity...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Umm I'm now confused


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

she said because she


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

was insane being sane!...


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

if ya know what


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't mean? Well


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

its free to interpretation..


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

of indecisiveness. Blahdiblahdibalhdi blah


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

She chanelled gods language.......


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

, she said it made


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

her very tired afterwards


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

to tired for sex


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

anyway. Rozanne died and


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

was kissed by a


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Gorgious prince,she awoke..


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

and he knocked her


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

and rocked her world.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

till she turned into


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

A frog,reversed laws...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

(Hey I wanted soom one to say she was kissed by a frog... lol)


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

I know but going against logic is as you say Darren ..kewly- I like that word.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

*sigh*... I want soom lovin cuddles =*(


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

said the sugar plum


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

but plums don't have


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

arms to hug with


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

because its a fruit


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

and not a person.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

This concept confused the


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

plum loving people who


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

continually tried in vain


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

to do pressups under


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Under pink umbrellas,with


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

cocktail sticks on top.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Wank wank wank wank


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

in Chinese means "The


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

wank wank wank wank


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

repetative hand strain,and


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

hanging around in dark


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Gloomy masturbation hell for


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

eons and eons until


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

They removed his penis


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

from his head. Yuck!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

because its not suposed


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

be 2 ft long


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

and allways errect...its


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

its camoflage colour too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

and a dangerous weapon..


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

that may fall into


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

the wrong pair,o hands.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

used as a weapon


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

or possibly some sort


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

of lolly pop stick.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

used to lure children


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

And sheep and pigs


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

to start a farm


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

where people go WWOOFin'


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Which sounds really cool


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

but it doesnt exist


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

if spiritual awareness wanes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

We live the illusion


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

of Con-flakes and milk.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

and of happy familys...


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

and a back massage


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Which could become reality


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

if he plays his_cards_right

I'm dyslexic and dyscalculic so I can't read/write or count :mrgreen:

(I'm not really dyscalculic... I can count with me fingers ya?)


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

It was my beleive that dyslexic people are actually more intellegent than non dyslexis people,very creative etc but have trouble expressing it.
Anyway whats being dyslexic gotta do with back massages?

*someone will take pity*


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

hence why i'm going to do art college... =). I want loads of lovin cuddles too =)... If I can't feel emotions, I'll draw them... if i'm not touched by them... i'll touch them myself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

like Spirit cos she


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

not really a bitch


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

or in self-doubt... lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah...just a borderline-bitch...

fuck you...WHATS NEW!


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

then the world ends


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

because i said so.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Spirit said:


> flower* you...


Yeah i'm still waiting for this... lol. Anytime lady friend. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

I already told you im not sexually atracted to you,Im not interested.

*because xxxphillixxx is god*


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

and there so ends the word game!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Gawd... you're real easy to wind up Spirit. I guess now you'll say "You haven't bothered me"... yeah yeah... I've heard it all before.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Who just wound who up? .hurt your massive ego did it? GROW THE F*CK UP DARREN.
I thought you were inpenetrable..projection plain and simple....
And you have a memory like dog turd,I already told you that you wind me up remember,I promised to be straight with you,of course you wind me up .You are an arogent,anoying, up yourself little prick YES I said "Little prick" the egotistic ones allways pull a big cherade over their little dicks.GROW SOME BALLS TO.yOU FOCUS ON WINDING THE WOMAN UP ON HERE BECAUSE YOUR TO PUSSY TO WIND THE MEN UP...PATHETIC.
GO AND PUT YOUR HEAD BACK UP YOUR OWN ARSE AND KISS IT SOME MORE.

I have bod rage ,a cute little puppy could wind me up right now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Well I'm all chilled here with me beer ... "dear" :wink: hey... when you/any one hurts me ego... I simply remove the mask, shed a few tears and then put it back on... and none be the wiser (till now cos i've just told ya :mrgreen: ). Wooo easy with the caplocks lady friend =D. Yeah... tis true... i'm a mere human... *sigh*... lol.

Well I agree with you there (my memory is poor... although I don't know how you could state it as being the same as a dog turd, turds don't have a brain to have memories with... I have memories... so I must have a brain! =D). Nah... I change when you change and you've changed because you have have a snotty nose =P. My penis is kewly... it hits the G spot ok?? I was told this because it's kinda bendy :mrgreen: I already got golden balls sweety  wanna suck em? :mrgreen:

Whoa? Winding men up is totally boring!! What could I wind them up about???

We''ll talk after your period lady friend :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Gawd... you're real easy to wind up Spirit. I guess now you'll say "You haven't bothered me"... yeah yeah... I've heard it all before.


Oh ,and I thought it was you who thought I wasnt a mere human....duh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

We both are sweety cheeks.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Is this part of the game :?

I dont like this game


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

She started it  :mrgreen: ( I think I did).,,, blah!

Erm.... Let's start again...

How about space monkeys?

*In the year 2301*


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

Depersonalization was non existant.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

the world blew up


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

but everyone still lived


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Each held a star.


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

and waited to melt.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

into dark space pockets.


----------

